# Legalization of Cannabis at a federal level, what does that mean for street dealers?



## jac0419 (Dec 20, 2015)

Hello All,

I was wondering if and when legalization of cannabis at a federal level happens, what would it mean for street dealers? Right now I assume it is pretty lucrative as it is not accepted at a federal level. Does the crimes involving marijuana just go away?


----------



## sanjuan (Dec 20, 2015)

Depends if they try to extort a "sin tax" like WA state does.


----------



## jac0419 (Dec 20, 2015)

Could you please elaborate? I am very curious about this topic.


----------



## sanjuan (Dec 20, 2015)

Nobody likes their tax system but WA state has one of the worst. We have one of the highest liquor taxes in the country as an example of sin tax. The state lottery is sold hard and heavy. I'm too disgusted to research the current tax structure for recreational cannabis. I literally can't afford it so I will continue to grow my own but without the state protections I used to enjoy as a medical caregiver.


----------



## jac0419 (Dec 20, 2015)

So like liquor tax, marijuana will be taxed higher once legalized. What I was wondering how does the affect street dealers since the availability will be everywhere.


----------



## jac0419 (Dec 20, 2015)

Does that just eliminate street dealers?


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 20, 2015)

jac0419 said:


> Does that just eliminate street dealers?


Lol hardly. Think about it; the black market doesn't pay taxes, meaning they can always undercut 'legitimate' suppliers.


----------



## jac0419 (Dec 20, 2015)

I hear ya, because I assume the prices for legitimate cannabis would be expensive as those on the black market would be way cheaper but same quality.


----------



## sanjuan (Dec 20, 2015)

I haven't dealt with the black market for a couple of years but I was getting top tier bud for $200 an once, often $700 for a quarter pound. I haven't set foot in a rec store but reading the ads it looks like $150/oz for trim and $300/oz for primo.

So the express intent of the initiative was to eliminate the black market but the "powers that be" got greedy and there is still room for underground. I won't even start the rant about what they've done to people who want to grow their own medicine.

The dispensary gray market was hurting the black market but they are being stamped out of existence, so oh well.


----------



## jac0419 (Dec 20, 2015)

So it seems even tho with legitimate cannabis out there in terms of getting it, it is still pricey. The black market is able to tax a bit as it provides opportunities for those that cannot get medical cannabis?

See I thought that was the purpose of legalization or medical cannabis, to eliminate the so called criminal part of cannabis life. So I see there are two world's the regular and the underground world of cannabis. 

So basically we have capitalization at its best dealing with the cannabis in this country. What are you thoughts of them anytime soon, legalizing cannabis at the federal level?


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 20, 2015)

IMO there will always be plenty to be made on the black market, assuming the quality is high. Greedy States and Counties will always mismanage funds and use liquor-weed-lottery and fuel to attempt to balance their bloated budgets.


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 20, 2015)

sanjuan said:


> I haven't dealt with the black market for a couple of years but I was getting top tier bud for $200 an once, often $700 for a quarter pound. I haven't set foot in a rec store but reading the ads it looks like $150/oz for trim and $300/oz for primo.
> 
> So the express intent of the initiative was to eliminate the black market but the "powers that be" got greedy and there is still room for underground. I won't even start the rant about what they've done to people who want to grow their own medicine.
> 
> The dispensary gray market was hurting the black market but they are being stamped out of existence, so oh well.


An analysis with the uncomfortable ring of truth for those charged with making it fair to everyone.


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 20, 2015)

jac0419 said:


> So it seems even tho with legitimate cannabis out there in terms of getting it, it is still pricey. The black market is able to tax a bit as it provides opportunities for those that cannot get medical cannabis?
> 
> See I thought that was the purpose of legalization or medical cannabis, to eliminate the so called criminal part of cannabis life. So I see there are two world's the regular and the underground world of cannabis.
> 
> So basically we have capitalization at its best dealing with the cannabis in this country. What are you thoughts of them anytime soon, legalizing cannabis at the federal level?


Who REALLY wants it legalized, besides those silly impoverished sick people who don't contribute to campaign funding?


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 20, 2015)

Corso312 said:


> IMO there will always be plenty to be made on the black market, assuming the quality is high. Greedy States and Counties will always mismanage funds and use liquor-weed-lottery and fuel to attempt to balance their bloated budgets.


Not with better and less corrupt government. We need that at all levels, not just for cannabis legalization.


----------



## jac0419 (Dec 20, 2015)

Corso312 said:


> IMO there will always be plenty to be made on the black market, assuming the quality is high. Greedy States and Counties will always mismanage funds and use liquor-weed-lottery and fuel to attempt to balance their bloated budgets.



Okay thanks for your feedback. I agree completely with your views because that is how it is in New Mexico.


----------



## jac0419 (Dec 20, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> Who REALLY wants it legalized, besides those silly impoverished sick people who don't contribute to campaign finding?


True! I guess this would be more of a poll type asking but doesn't the typical cannabis individual want it to be so it is a thing to be out in the open? I agree that it is the sick people that want it legalized. I suffer from disorders that use it to help cope with my issues but don't know if I want it legalized. I guess I would have to see the pros and cons.


----------



## jac0419 (Dec 20, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> Not with better and less corrupt government. We need that at all levels, not just for cannabis legalization.


Very True! I think we will always have a corrupt government though. Corporations run this country and the governments are puppets to the corporations so with that said we will always have a corrupt government. We need government officials that care about the peoples views but I don't think I will ever see that in my lifetime.


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 20, 2015)

jac0419 said:


> Very True! I think we will always have a corrupt government though. Corporations run this country and the governments are puppets to the corporations so with that said we will always have a corrupt government. We need government officials that care about the peoples views but I don't think I will ever see that in my lifetime.


We get the government we ask for. Apathy speaks loudly enough, too.


----------



## superloud (Dec 20, 2015)

I think the biggest pros to it being legalized on a federal level would be not having to worry about loosing your freedom and being locked in a cell with killers and rapist for growing or smoking a plant. Once it is legal there will be a big boom in the medical industry as well. Imo


----------



## jac0419 (Dec 20, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> We get the government we ask for. Apathy speaks loudly enough, too.


I agree enthusiasm would help and I agree that votes matter for the government we have. I am just tired of all the fake promises from politicians over the years that I don't even care.


----------



## jac0419 (Dec 20, 2015)

superloud said:


> I think the biggest pros to it being legalized on a federal level would be not having to worry about loosing your freedom and being locked in a cell with killers and rapist for growing or smoking a plant. Once it is legal there will be a big boom in the medical industry as well. Imo



Yea that is a big pro to legalization. But once it is legalized, will there even be a need for medical?


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 20, 2015)

People still bootleg whiskey. There are bootleggers that sell store bought beer and liquor in wet counties. Go figure.


----------



## jac0419 (Dec 20, 2015)

whitebb2727 said:


> People still bootleg whiskey. There are bootleggers that sell store bought beer and liquor in wet counties. Go figure.


Nice!


----------



## superloud (Dec 20, 2015)

jac0419 said:


> Yea that is a big pro to legalization. But once it is legalized, will there even be a need for medical?


What do you mean will there be a need? It is a medicine for alot of people and I'm sure if the right kind of money was put behind research it could become an even more powerful cure than it already is.


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 20, 2015)

jac0419 said:


> True! I guess this would be more of a poll type asking but doesn't the typical cannabis individual want it to be so it is a thing to be out in the open? I agree that it is the sick people that want it legalized. I suffer from disorders that use it to help cope with my issues but don't know if I want it legalized. I guess I would have to see the pros and cons.


I'm not sure about the average individual, but I can tell you where I stand; I'm all about making it so cheap the moneygrubbers will have to go find another scam. It must be legal and ubiquitous so anyone and everyone who wants it can have it. If people smoke weed instead of getting drunk the world will be a better place. 

And if you have any doubts about my sincerity, I invite you to have a look at my thread- link at the bottom of every post.


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 20, 2015)

jac0419 said:


> I agree enthusiasm would help and I agree that votes matter for the government we have. I am just tired of all the fake promises from politicians over the years that I don't even care.


Thats exactly the plan- it's too much trouble, so just let THEM handle it. 

How's that working out? Fine! ...for THEM.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 20, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> I'm not sure about the average individual, but I can tell you where I stand; I'm all about making it so cheap the moneygrubbers will have to go find another scam. It must be legal and ubiquitous so anyone and everyone who wants it can have it. If people smoke weed instead of getting drunk the world will be a better place.
> 
> And if you have any doubts about my sincerity, I invite you to have a look at my thread- link at the bottom of every post.


I'm afraid the structure of legal weed will resemble alcohol. Yea sure you can buy it but not grow it unless you pay for expensive bonds and government over site. 

The little guy will still be a criminal.


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 20, 2015)

whitebb2727 said:


> I'm afraid the structure of legal weed will resemble alcohol. Yea sure you can buy it but not grow it unless you pay for expensive bonds and government over site.
> 
> The little guy will still be a criminal.


I'm betting that competition will drive pricing so that eventually we'll have the weed equivalent of bud light...


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 20, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> I'm betting that competition will drive pricing so that eventually we'll have the weed equivalent of bud light...


I'm sure your right but I would still want to grow.


----------



## jac0419 (Dec 20, 2015)

superloud said:


> What do you mean will there be a need? It is a medicine for alot of people and I'm sure if the right kind of money was put behind research it could become an even more powerful cure than it already is.


Sorry I mean to get the medical card, not medicine in general.


----------



## jac0419 (Dec 20, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> I'm not sure about the average individual, but I can tell you where I stand; I'm all about making it so cheap the moneygrubbers will have to go find another scam. It must be legal and ubiquitous so anyone and everyone who wants it can have it. If people smoke weed instead of getting drunk the world will be a better place.
> 
> And if you have any doubts about my sincerity, I invite you to have a look at my thread- link at the bottom of every post.


I agree all the way with your thoughts about the world would be a better place.


----------



## jac0419 (Dec 20, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> Thats exactly the plan- it's too much trouble, so just let THEM handle it.
> 
> How's that working out? Fine! ...for THEM.


Right!


----------



## jac0419 (Dec 20, 2015)

whitebb2727 said:


> I'm afraid the structure of legal weed will resemble alcohol. Yea sure you can buy it but not grow it unless you pay for expensive bonds and government over site.
> 
> The little guy will still be a criminal.


Dang I never thought of it like that!


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 20, 2015)

whitebb2727 said:


> I'm sure your right but I would still want to grow.


Me too! The more expensive it is, I believe the less likely personal grows will be legalized. Colorado was first so we got lucky.


----------



## jac0419 (Dec 20, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> Me too! The more expensive it is, I believe the less likely personal grows will be legalized. Colorado was first so we got lucky.


Nice! I still want some AC/DC. Do guys have that up there. I gotta get up there to get high as phuck!


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 20, 2015)

jac0419 said:


> Nice! I still want some AC/DC. Do guys have that up there. I gotta get up there to get high as phuck!


We only have about a million strains for that.


----------



## jac0419 (Dec 20, 2015)

Wow!


----------



## sanjuan (Dec 20, 2015)

The rec store menus are loaded with strain names I don't recognize. I suppose each farm is trying to establish their own brand names.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Dec 20, 2015)

It wont happen for 10 years


----------



## jac0419 (Dec 20, 2015)

Dang! So really you have to go in asking the mix of the two strains to make sure your getting what you want?


----------



## jac0419 (Dec 20, 2015)

MrStickyScissors said:


> It wont happen for 10 years


What won't?


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 20, 2015)

jac0419 said:


> Dang! So really you have to go in asking the mix of the two strains to make sure your getting what you want?


Strain guides can be very helpful.


----------



## jac0419 (Dec 20, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> Strain guides can be very helpful.


Nice! I wanna make some friends up in CO.


----------



## sanjuan (Dec 20, 2015)

Leafly.com is where most WA shops post their stock.


----------



## jac0419 (Dec 20, 2015)

sanjuan said:


> Leafly.com is where most WA shops post their stock.


Yea I got that application on my phone. Very useful. No acdc in my area though.


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 21, 2016)

jac0419 said:


> Nice! I wanna make some friends up in CO.


You still around? I'm a friend in Colorado!


----------



## jac0419 (Jan 21, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> You still around? I'm a friend in Colorado!


Hey what's going on? How is everything? How is CO?


----------



## jac0419 (Jan 21, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> You still around? I'm a friend in Colorado!


PM me


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 4, 2017)

Have peek here
https://www.rollitup.org/t/canada-grows-to-the-4-plant-limit.948839/page-11


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 5, 2017)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Have peek here
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/canada-grows-to-the-4-plant-limit.948839/page-11


What's with the picture? Is that you? If it is, why the pose? 
You're the one who wanted to create an impression, tell me more...
Just curious, struck me as a bit odd....
From your posts you appear lonely and with the picture I'm sure you'll get someone's attention (careful here, yer trolling for the selfish). Good idea! If that's really you thatis....
Not interested, in Canada, thought it was amusing. If you're a medical patient, you look in pretty good shape, yer in the sick folks place after all...

This might explain me a bit.
https://www.rollitup.org/t/mindfulness-meditation-for-medical-users.950536/


----------



## Colo MMJ (Nov 2, 2017)

sanjuan said:


> Nobody likes their tax system but WA state has one of the worst. We have one of the highest liquor taxes in the country as an example of sin tax. The state lottery is sold hard and heavy. I'm too disgusted to research the current tax structure for recreational cannabis. I literally can't afford it so I will continue to grow my own but without the state protections I used to enjoy as a medical caregiver.


Sadly, most of us always knew it was about the tax money. Totally legal if you buy the licenses (all the politicians friends get first dibs) and you pay the huge tax. 

Then the corporate growers grow shitty weed. Over on the Canadian forum, one of the big corporate growers was spraying all sorts of nasty shit like Eagle 20 and getting bogus testing on the toxic weed. Sickening.


----------



## since1991 (Nov 2, 2017)

superloud said:


> I think the biggest pros to it being legalized on a federal level would be not having to worry about loosing your freedom and being locked in a cell with killers and rapist for growing or smoking a plant. Once it is legal there will be a big boom in the medical industry as well. Imo


It sounds crazy and its no joke but seriously...in the early 90's for me and the handful crazy enough to do it..this was half the rush. And if you pulled off a basement bumper..Wow. I kinda miss the old days. Real underground and low key. If you "hooked up" with a another super paranoid grower at the only hydroponic shop within 500 miles...you felt kinship and both of you shared and traded every skunk #1and Northern Lights seed or clone you had...because thats all you did have. Lol


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 3, 2017)

since1991 said:


> It sounds crazy and its no joke but seriously...in the early 90's for me and the handful crazy enough to do it..this was half the rush. And if you pulled off a basement bumper..Wow. I kinda miss the old days. Real underground and low key. If you "hooked up" with a another super paranoid grower at the only hydroponic shop within 500 miles...you felt kinship and both of you shared and traded every skunk #1and Northern Lights seed or clone you had...because thats all you did have. Lol


I remember those days.

I'm still voting for full legalisation.


----------

